
How Islam Shaped the West - lermontov
https://www.newstatesman.com/culture/books/2019/05/how-islam-shaped-west
======
onyva
Very interesting read though talking about “Islam” as a religion or culture is
quite misleading because of its diversity and pluralism. Indeed very different
from any western Christian culture.

There are 8 official jurisprudence (schools of law, fiqh): 4 Sunni, 3 Shia and
ibadi (Oman only). Only about 15% of sharia law is in consensus. So it’s
misleading to generalize what Islam stand for (when referring to it as a
culture based in religious law) or not on any particular issue.

Ie some of these schools of law, majority, would be more respecting of women
rights (ie abortion) than few states in the USA. In fact I’d say legislation
like in Alabama is a grotesque caricature of what some Americans believe is
sharia law.

